# John Davenant on Christ’s victory over Satan and the demons



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 20, 2021)

But it may be asked, How are the demons said to be spoiled, disarmed, and led in triumph, when it appears by the declaration of the Apostle, Ephes. vi. 12, that they are yet exceedingly powerful to attack the faithful themselves; for we wrestle even now _against principalities and powers_, so that we need the strongest armour.

I answer, they are spoiled and disarmed of all power whereby they could deprive the elect of salvation; but for the exercise of these, and that they also may triumph over them after the example of their Leader, they are permitted to tempt and oppose believers, but they shall never overcome them. For he who bruised Satan under his own’ feet, shall also bruise him under ours, Rom. xvi. 20.

We may add:

1. Since Christ hath spoiled and taken away the powers hostile to us, we have an argument whereby afflicted consciences may be comforted in the conflict: For although the devil, sin, and our other foes, may appear to press upon us; yet they cannot conquer, because they are restrained by the authority of Christ our Leader; they lie crushed and trodden under his feet. ...

For more, see John Davenant on Christ’s victory over Satan and the demons.


----------

